# Jack and Jill now have a family



## mountaingoats (Mar 8, 2012)

We posted some questions and pic's a while back about our pigmy, Jill on the kidding coral. Thanks to all the great advice we recieved our girl Jill is now a mama. She presented us with perfect little girl and boy this morning around 8:00 and 12 hours later they're all doing great.

We'll take some pic's of the babies tomorrow when they're not wobbling around so much. :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Glad that all 3 are doing well and I can't wait to meet your new babies!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Congratulations x 2!!! Girl and boy - perfect!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the new babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Cant wait to see the pics!!! the parents are so adorable!


----------



## mountaingoats (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks everybody! As promised here are a few pictures of mom and the babies. The girl (Chloe) came out first and was about 3 lbs. and the boy (Ozzie) was second at 2.5 lbs. Mom is really taking good care of them and they are starting to get their legs.

Here is Chloe :kidred: 

















And here's Ozzie :kidblue: 

















Here they are together









And last here are Jill, Chloe, and Ozzie in the kidding pen together

















We were a little worried about Ozzie since he seemed to take a really long time to figure out how to feed without us helping him. Today though, they both seem to be doing fine and know just where to go to get a quick drink. Jill is doing a fine job as a first time mommy and she's taking good care of both the babies.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Soo cute!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations... what a cute family!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.......


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

VERY cute


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Adorable!


----------

